# Just wanted to say HELLO!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi everyone, just wanted to say a quick "Hi, Howdy, Hello there".Shawn, hope your holiday was ok! I owe you an email also!Hi Marilyn! Hope Net is feeling better


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Nikki, I owe you an email also you emailed me the day I left and I was gone for a week.You saw the pics yes? Just click them to enlarge them.







Vacation was great and we had a blast. Although we ate very rich food and drank occasionally and suffered some for that.







http://webpotential.com/falcon/coastpictures2003/


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Nikki! Thanks for your sweet concern, Net is having her ups and downs, but she made it thru the nasty barium fun. She is feeling well enough to do theatre, so that is encouraging.Hope you are well, and you take good care of yourself... ((((HUGS)))) xoxox  "Amerimum"


----------

